# Die Geschichte hinter Deinem Profilbild



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

Liebe PCGHX-Community,

mir sind hier im Thread immer wieder sehr interessante Profilnamen und Profilbilder aufgefallen, da es aber zu sehr Offtopic wäre, die User in anderen Threads darauf anzusprechen und ich auch nicht jeden per PN belästigen wollte , kam mir die Idee einen Thread dafür zu widmen (Ich hoffe, dass es so einen Thread nicht schon gibt, ansonsten verzeiht mir, liebe Mods😇).

...und da es schon einen Thread über die Bedeutung der Nicknamen gibt, soll es in diesem Thread, um eure Profilbilder gehen (Danke @True Monkey für's Aufmerksam-machen  )

Wie bist Du auf dein Profilbild gekommen? Hast Du es selber erstellt oder fotografiert? Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zu Deinem Nickname?

Da man mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen soll, mache ich gerne mal hier den Anfang 

Mein Profilbild hängt mit meinem Nicknamen eng zusammen, wie jeder sehen kann, und wurde von mir selber erstellt.

Azrael ist der Todesengel, und da ich viele Pixelseelen in meiner Gamingkarriere nahm,  dachte ich, dass der Totenkopf und das Joypad die Idee vom "digitalen" Todesengel sehr gut widerspiegeln.
That's it!

Ok, genug von mir, eigentlich freue ich mich auf Eure Beteiligung!


----------



## chocolatebar (31. August 2021)

I love chocolate !! 
: D: lol:


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2021)

Warum alles doppelt ?


https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...welchen-hintergrund-hat-euer-nickname.554425/


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Warum alles doppelt ?
> 
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...welchen-hintergrund-hat-euer-nickname.554425/


Ups, wollte hier gerade antworten.

Stimmt ich hatte auch mal so einen Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

@RyzA bist mir zuvorgekommen 

Ok, ähemm...Melde ich das jetzt einem Mod? Selber löschen?


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @RyzA bist mir zuvorgekommen


Jau sorry.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, ähemm...Melde ich das jetzt einem Mod? Selber löschen?


Kannst ja melden. 
Aber vergiss nicht deinen Text auch in meinen Thread noch zu posten. Falls dieser hier gelöscht wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kannst ja melden.
> Aber vergiss nicht deinen Text auch in meinen Thread noch zu posten. Falls dieser hier gelöscht wird.


Wobei, warte! In deinem Thread geht es nur um die Nicknames. Bei mir auch noch um die Bilder. Vielleicht könnte ich den Thread am Leben lassen, indem ich nur nach der Story des Profilbildes frage - oder gibt es so einen Thread auch schon? 🙈


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. August 2021)

Aber hier geht es, im Gegensatz zu des Ryzas seinem Thread, ja AUCH um die Avatare! 

In meinem Fall: nunja, bin halt SciFi-Fan und habe sowohl die alten Kampfstern-Galactica Filme und die alte Serie sowie das moderne Remake sehr gefeiert. 

Von daher: wenn dir das DRADIS deines Lebens irgendwelchen "Shit incoming" anzeigt: "Keep calm and launch Vipers!" - wenn der alte Rostkübel von Galactica so viel wegstecken kann, dann wirst du auch nicht ohne weiteres untergehen!


----------



## Krolgosh (31. August 2021)

Also zu meinem Profilbild gibt es immerhin mehr zu erzählen als zum Nick. 

Der Avatar geht auf WoW zurück,  dort gab es den Charaktertitel "of the Black Harvest". Ich hab schon immer mit dem englischen Client gespielt, soweit auch nichts außergewöhnliches.  Meine Freunde die damals auch mit mir gezockt haben hatten allerdings den Deutschen Client und dort heißt der Titel "von der schwarzen Ernte". 
An einem Raidabend hat einer allerdings den Titel falsch gelesen und "von der schwarzen E*r*nte" wurde zu "von der schwarzen *Ente*". Das wurde irgendwie zum Running Gag und blieb an mir "kleben".  Mitlerweile ist das nun mein Standard Avatar, auch mein Discord Server heißt "Die schwarze Ente", auf dem ich mich immer noch mit den WoW-Freunden von früher zum zocken treff.

Und die "grimmige" schwarze Ente eben weil mir das Anfangs ganz schön auf den Keks ging.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Also zu meinem Profilbild gibt es immerhin mehr zu erzählen als zum Nick.
> 
> Der Avatar geht auf WoW zurück,  dort gab es den Charaktertitel "of the Black Harvest". Ich hab schon immer mit dem englischen Client gespielt, soweit auch nichts außergewöhnliches.  Meine Freunde die damals auch mit mir gezockt haben hatten allerdings den Deutschen Client und dort heißt der Titel "von der schwarzen Ernte".
> An einem Raidabend hat einer allerdings den Titel falsch gelesen und "von der schwarzen E*r*nte" wurde zu "von der schwarzen *Ente*". Das wurde irgendwie zum Running Gag und blieb an mir "kleben".  Mitlerweile ist das nun mein Standard Avatar, auch mein Discord Server heißt "Die schwarze Ente", auf dem ich mich immer noch mit den WoW-Freunden von früher zum zocken treff.
> ...


Super Story! 

Ok, wie man an deiner Geschichte sieht, lohnt es sich ja doch, diesen Thread am Leben zu lassen


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wobei, warte! In deinem Thread geht es nur um die Nicknames. Bei mir auch noch um die Bilder. Vielleicht könnte ich den Thread am Leben lassen, indem ich nur nach der Story des Profilbildes frage - oder gibt es so einen Thread auch schon? 🙈





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber hier geht es, im Gegensatz zu des Ryzas seinem Thread, ja AUCH um die Avatare!


Mein Nickname hat aber nichts mit dem Profilbild zu tun. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. 

Wenn es nur ums Bild geht: Das ist unser Eichhörnchen "Puschel" wie es mir aus der Hand frisst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2021)

Das Avatarbild?
Glaubt mir wenn ihr mich im RL sehen könntet wäre sofort klar warum ich den Bendercomic seit Beginn an (wenn auch gelegentlich anlassbozogen mit diversen Hüten oder Masken) benutze. Sowohl der Gesichtsausdruck bei der Arbeit als auch die Frisur und Nase ist einfach ne sehr gute Karikatur von mir. Sogar der Kleidungsstil passt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. August 2021)

Mein Avatar ist selbst gezeichnet bzw. eigentlich abgepaust.

Warum dieser Avatar? Zu der Zeit, als ich hier recht frisch dabei war (2013-14 rum) hab ich nen Anime gesehen, bei dem ich diesen Charakter ganz cool fand und drum wollte ich den dann als meinen Ava haben 

Er hat weder einen Bezug zu meinem Aussehen, noch zu meinem Nick 

Edit:



> Das ist unser Eichhörnchen "Puschel" wie es mir aus der Hand frisst.



Das ist ja echt süß


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2021)

Warum mein Avatar?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fBt3KCGmBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Darum!


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum mein Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil! Dein Avatar gefällt mir sehr - sieht badass aus! Du hattest aber damals auch ein recht cooles Avatar - das Mortal Kombat Symbol mit Feuerflammen im Hintergrund. Sehr einprägend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (31. August 2021)

Ich gehe darauf nicht näher ein... Hust.


----------



## Schori (31. August 2021)

Mein Profilbild ist ein Verkehrschild in Paris, irgendwo an der Seine. Hab das im Urlaub fotografiert und erst Jahre später als Profilbild genutzt.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2021)

Der Avatar ist ausgeschnitten aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur weil mir das Freiheitsmotiv gefiel (und die Musik auf dem Album auch).
War auch eigentlich mal ein transparentes PNG so dass es sich schick in alle Designs einfügt, aber das unterstützt das Forum schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Mein Profilbild ist ein Verkehrschild in Paris, irgendwo an der Seine. Hab das im Urlaub fotografiert und erst Jahre später als Profilbild genutzt.


Ah interessant! Ich liebe Street-Art. In nahezu ganz Köln beklebt irgendein Scherzkeks Wände, Bahnhaltestellen, Straßenlaternen etc. mit diesem Motiv in verschiedenen Variationen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne: Shalom Habibis


----------



## Caduzzz (31. August 2021)

Graf Zahl fand ich schon immer super! 
Da ich eh viel schwarzes, düsteres mag, aber dennoch gerne ein Augenzwinkern mit dabei habe - fand ich Graf Zahl ganz passend.
Die Maske momentan noch, da ich auf der Arbeit halt noch Maske tragen muss und ich auch mit Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen Kontakt habe, die ich nicht anstecken wollen würde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27SLCINKzJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (31. August 2021)

Ion Tichy, der Held vieler Sience Fiction Geschichten meines Lieblingsschriftstellers Stanislaw Lem.
Da ich dazu kein Bild fand, habe ich mich bei Greg von Captain Future bedient.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. August 2021)

Ich hab meine Bilder häufiger schon gewechselt und Doc ist einfach ne coole Sau aber ich würde sonst sicher ein Bild von mir mit meinem Sohn verwenden, nur kann ich es nicht leiden wenn Eltern ihre kleinen Kinder im Internet, ich sag es mal salopp, "prostituieren" ! Auch wenn mein Ableger nun schon 10 wird will ich nicht das zu Früh zu viel von ihm im Netz landet also bin ich immer auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Profilbild...
Evtl. beschreibt mich das ewige wechseln der Bilder aber auch ein wenig persönlich, ich kann mich halt nicht entscheiden und das ist mit fast allen Dingen so. Ein Problem? Für mich nicht aber für alle die auf eine Entscheidung von mir warten ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Bilder häufiger schon gewechselt und Doc ist einfach ne coole Sau


Ist Doc die Person auf deinem Pic? Kenn ich gar nicht, oder zumindest erkenne ich das Bild nicht. Ist das 'ne Szene aus 'nem Film?


Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Evtl. beschreibt mich das ewige wechseln der Bilder aber auch ein wenig persönlich, ich kann mich halt nicht entscheiden und das ist mit fast allen Dingen so. Ein Problem? Für mich nicht aber für alle die auf eine Entscheidung von mir warten ...


Ja, mir geht's so ähnlich. Auswahl empfinde ich schon fast als eine Tortur und Qual


----------



## chill_eule (31. August 2021)

Mein Avatar ist schnell erklärt und hängt, wer hätte es geahnt, zu 100% mit meinem Nickname zusammen 

Lieblingstier, die Schneeeule (keine sieht gechillter aus) + Schriftzug vor beinahe 15 Jahren in Paint zusammengeschustert.
120x120px; 20,9 KB; nie mehr geändert 

Davor hatte ich auch mal andere Bilder, die mehr oder weniger mit Eulen zu tun hatten, aber da war auch meine Fresse teilweise drauf, also lieber jetzt so


----------



## -Shorty- (31. August 2021)

Fands einfach cool, kenne den Ersteller leider nicht. Gab nie ein Grund zum Ändern.


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Lieblingstier, die Schneeeule (keine sieht gechillter aus)


Ist ja auch kein Wunder, so ne Schneeeule lebt ja immer da, wo es recht kalt ist (chill = Kälte)


----------



## grumpy-old-man (31. August 2021)

Ein unachtsamer Moment meinerseits, ein achtsamer Moment  meiner besseren Hälfte, das war die ganze Geschichte…


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2021)

Tja, was soll ich sagen... Der Held meiner Kindheit und großes Vorbild. Er hat eine Vorstellung, eine Vision vor Augen und geht dieser nach. Auf seinem Weg lässt er sich trotz besserem Wissen nicht beirren und geht immer entspannt vorwärts, egal wie schwer es ist. Dabei lässt er keine Ungerechtigkeit ungesühnt, verpackt es aber humorvoll. 
Er nimmt das Leben wie ein Spiel und das tue ich auch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist Doc die Person auf deinem Pic? Kenn ich gar nicht, oder zumindest erkenne ich das Bild nicht. Ist das 'ne Szene aus 'nem Film?
> 
> Ja, mir geht's so ähnlich. Auswahl empfinde ich schon fast als eine Tortur und Qual


Der Doc ist aus Z Nation ...  Bei unserem heutigen Überangebot hilft es leider auch nicht mehr wenigstens zu Wissen was man nicht will.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ein unachtsamer Moment meinerseits, ein achtsamer Moment  meiner besseren Hälfte, das war die ganze Geschichte…


Spontane Schnappschüsse sind mMn meistens die besten, weil es Menschen von ihrer natürlichsten Seite zeigt


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ein unachtsamer Moment meinerseits, ein achtsamer Moment  meiner besseren Hälfte, das war die ganze Geschichte…


Das bist du auf dem Avatar? Ich dachte das wäre ein Schauspieler.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das bist du auf dem Avatar? Ich dachte das wäre ein Schauspieler.


 Danke für die Blumen. Das hat noch keiner behauptet. Vielleicht Walter Matthau… Aber nein, das ist mein dödelig dreinblickendes Antlitz.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das bist du auf dem Avatar? Ich dachte das wäre ein Schauspieler.


Ging nicht nur dir so, ich hab auch überlegt woher ich den kennen könnte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das bist du auf dem Avatar? Ich dachte das wäre ein Schauspieler.





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ging nicht nur dir so, ich hab auch überlegt woher ich den kennen könnte.


Haha ich dachte nur mir geht es so - dachte auch, woher kenn ich nur diesen Schauspieler


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2021)

Man darf 3x raten, welches Film- und Buchgenre ich bevorzuge...   

Und nein, mein Intellekt beschränkt sich nicht ausschließlich auf StarWars.
Meine Lieblingsautoren sind Larry Niven (Ringwelt-Zyklus), die Gebrüder Strugazki (Picknick am Wegesrand) und Asimov (Foundation-Zyklus).


----------



## IICARUS (7. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man darf 3x raten, welches Film- und Buchgenre ich bevorzuge...


Star Trek?


----------



## taks (7. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Star Trek?


Oder doch die Gremlins?


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Star Trek?


Ha! Im Gegensatz zu vielen einseitig Gepolten, schaue ich in der Tat beides ganz gerne.
StarTrek ist halt "höchst hypothetisch könnte sein" und StarWars "modernes Märchen".


----------



## Ion (7. September 2021)

Tja, ich finde sie einfach hübsch, da gibt es sonst nicht zu wissen


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ha! Im Gegensatz zu vielen einseitig Gepolten, schaue ich in der Tat beides ganz gerne.
> StarTrek ist halt "höchst hypothetisch könnte sein" und StarWars "modernes Märchen".


Hi, ich bin einer der einseitig Gepolten  Star Trek fand ich nur als Kind damals cool mit Picard & co. 
Allerdings traf und trifft dagegen Star Wars bei mir halt einen ganz bestimmten Nerv. Dieser Mix aus Märchen, Magie, Masken, Anzügen, Sci-Fi, Kopfgeldjäger etc. ist schon einmalig in dieser Form. Trekkies dürfen mich jetzt gerne steinigen, aber dagegen wirkt Star Trek halt sehr nach Sci-Fi-Standardkost...

Ich entschuldige mich für das OT im eigenen Thread


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Allerdings traf und trifft dagegen Star Wars bei mir halt einen ganz bestimmten Nerv.


Ebenso totales OT:
Den Nerv kenne ich und spüre ihn auch   
Ashoka Tano und Mando sind dabei meine Welt, Rogue One war total obercool 
und selbst die neusten Mainstorys um Rey finde ich supergut.


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2021)

Ganz simpel: Ich bin Single.  

Da ich sehr viele Rollenspiele zocke und auch auf Fantasy stehe, habe ich auch die Angewohnheit meinen Avatar dem entsprechend auszuwählen, manchmal ändere ich diesen dann auch. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wer kann zwei solchen geballten Argumenten wiederstehen.... ich sprech von den Augen.


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

Die Argumente gestern Nacht waren deutlich besser zu sehen


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Argumente gestern Nacht waren deutlich besser zu sehen


Welche Argumente?  *hust* Wenn du drauf stehst, kann ich die wieder drauf packen.


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

Nicht für mich, siehe PN von gestern  

Den Ein oder Anderen Us*er *(ohne _-in_) wirst du aber sicherlich glücklich machen, ähnlich wie @Ion


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nicht für mich, siehe PN von gestern


Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Den Ein oder Anderen *User (ohne -in)* wirst du aber sicherlich glücklich machen...


Wieso? Manche mit -in finden das doch auch ganz toll


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nicht für mich, siehe PN von gestern
> 
> Den Ein oder Anderen Us*er *(ohne _-in_) wirst du aber sicherlich glücklich machen, ähnlich wie @Ion


Dann lenke ich diese Leute definitiv vom schreiben ab, übel wird es dann, wenn man noch mit dem Fahrrad fährt. 

*gestriges Profilbild wieder rauskram*

ShiZoedit: Jetzt besser, die ähm Aussicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. September 2021)

@Shi_Zon 
Avatar Bild fand ich wesentlich besser + passender. Gelb/Orange ist für mich selten ein Argument^^
Oh je, mein erstes Profilbild war (glaube 1-2 Jahre) dies hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sollte ich da sagen?? Ich bin nekrophil?


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Shi_Zon
> Avatar Bild fand ich wesentlich besser + passender. Gelb/Orange ist für mich selten ein Argument^^
> Oh je, mein erstes Profilbild war (glaube 1-2 Jahre) dies hier:
> 
> ...


Würde ich eher nicht sagen, dein Frauengeschmack ist besonders. 

*Zum alten/neuen Avatar zurückwechsel*


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

Hab den Wechsel verpasst, aber zeig doch noch mal die _dralle_ "Südamerikanerin"


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

Hey Leute, ihr spamt meinen Thread hier voll mit eurem Fetisch. Muss ich etwa den Mod dazu holen?...
Äh wait! 
Eule?!


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hab den Wechsel verpasst, aber zeig doch noch mal die _dralle_ "Südamerikanerin"


Na gut, aber nur weil es du bist, apropo "Holz vor der Hütte", hätte da noch was Blondes im Angebot, die wortwörtlich jeden verhext. 

*Südamerikanerin herbei zerr*

ShiZoedit: Nicht das aus *chill*_eule, eine *chili*_eule wird wenn die Bilder zu scharf werden und wenn nicht scharf genug dann gibt es nur noch das: *Jalapeno rüber reich*


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> *Südamerikanerin herbei zerr*


Definitiv ein schöner Anblick.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (19. Januar 2022)

Mein Avatar ist vom Stammheim in Kassel  der beste Techno Club ende der 90er Anfang 2000 krasse Zeit


----------



## MG42 (10. März 2022)

Eine alte Postkarte aus einem (glaube ich nicht mehr existenten) Heidelberger (Kult) Photographie-Laden.
Zeitraum: Ende 70er-80erAnfang Neunziger, keine Ahnung wie alt das ist... Jedenfalls bestimmt doppelt so alt wie der der jetzt vor dem Bildschirm sitzt...


----------

